# 7w6 SX/Sp



## Viole

Gathering all my fav. bits about 7w6 SX! Bolding where especially applicable!

7 in general: 7s are all about experiencing pleasure and avoiding emotional pain. they tend to have energetic personalities and fast paced minds and have no problem asserting their desires and preferences upon the world. with the exception of Social 7s, 7s *tend to be very self focused personalities*, focused primarily on *getting what they want and avoiding what they don't* _(I actually have a saying .. I'm good at getting what I want! Unless it involves boys..)_. 7s also *hate being controlled* and will have no problem pushing back hard if they feel any attempts to do so. however, at the same time, 7s are *usually pretty friendly and their playful, mischievous demeanor and thirst for adventure* tend to draw people to them (though their shocking, irreverent, often sexual humor, and disregard for rules push just as many people away, particularly if the 8 wing is dominant). at their worst, 7s are narcissistic, gluttonous, entitled and *extremely harsh/critical* (both of themselves and others), *tending towards tendencies of escapism and procrastination*. at their best, 7s are lively, productive, confident, grateful and generous and. 

7w6: for comparison, 7w6 is typically more imaginative, fantastical and has an energy more like a fox (7w8 typically comes off more like a wolf, hyena or chimpanzee). they typically have a* slightly nervous energy* about them and a more* childlike charm* to their personalities. being 7s, they are still core assertive types (3, 7 and 8), but the 6 wing softens 7's narcissistic tendencies (in contrast to the 8 wing, which magnifies them), adds a touch of caution and often results in *a stronger tendency to second guess oneself. *
Examples: Mila Kunis, Brad Pitt, Captain Jack Sparrow, Zorro 

Sexual 7s: t*he darkest subtype of 7* and the most in touch with 7's *feelings of frustration*. they're also *the most introverted variant, spending lots of time dreaming of far off fantasies because, generally, there is little in the real world that really stimulates them* _(I was shocked when I first read this! For the first time I could actaully understand and see myself as a 7!)_. as a result, they often mistype as 4s and *will not usually relate to the bubbly, party animal stereotype* that has (quite inaccurately) been attached to 7. sexual 7s typically gravitate toward vibrant, attention grabbing dress and have a keen eye and appreciation for beauty. 

Type 7 - Childhood fears:
These children were deprived of nurturing, or it was too-soon removed. They handled this lack by searching for distractions to minimize/repress the fear and pain. They decided to focus on positive options and rely on themselves to fulfill their desires and gain a sense of nurturance. - _Incubated for the first three months of life with ridiculously limited human interaction? A new sibling at 5 with an exhausted mother and an absent father and an older sister that despised me? Yeah, guess that makes sense! _

From: http://typewatchenneagram.blogspot.ca/

Emotional pain is seen as unpleasantness and avoided. These potentially painful feelings are compartmentalized and take awhile to hit home but when they hit they hit hard. On a more conscious level the seven primarily fears being trapped or stuck in a rut. Being bored or deprived from experiencing life triggers "rut" fears. Sevens find it much easier to acknowledge that they fear a "rut" than they fear "pain". The fear of being stuck or trapped in a rut conveniently relegates the fear of emotional pain to a more subconscious level in the fear queue..... They conjure up potential rosy scenarios, crazy schemes, exciting ideas, and creative ways of looking at things....7w6s feel more of a need to "check in" with others. Their six wing gives them a need to establish "solidarity" with people they care about. They care about how they are seen. The dense party animal stereotype offends them more. They don't like to be taken for granted as someone who is happy all the time and doesn't have problems. They want to be seen as someone who has depth of personality. They want to be seen as someone who is also "human" and can relate to how you are feeling. Their six wing causes them to be awed and apalled. They have more highs and lows. They have a good-natured sense of humor and are more natural entertainers. They tend to be funny more than they are characters.

7w6s tend to fear getting "trapped" in a rut as opposed to stuck in a rut. Their six wing makes them more likely to feel defeatism and despair. They admit to themselves the rut has "got" them in some way. They can see the walls closing in and becoming more trapped if they don't do something...7 vs 2: Sevens value freedom first and foremost and don't like being needed. Sevens don't like strings attached to others.


And simply out of interest since the unrequited love of my life is a 7w8:
7w8: 7w8 is the bad boy of the enneagram. the 8 wing gives them a more visceral feel,* more drive, more focus,* and more ability to stomach the unpleasant aspects of pursuing their goals. *7w8s are impulsive, action oriented people and are usually more thrill seeking and competitive* than their 7w6 cousins. 7w8s like to play rough and often enjoy pranks or practical jokes that cause the "victim" a little bit of pain. overall, the 7w8 has an energy like a race car, zooming toward the object of it's desire. 

Somewhere I read that 7w8's are good at making "something out of nothing", and this is an actual sorta tagline used by my 7w8 crush! Uncanny!
Examples: Jack Nicholson, Joan Rivers, Steve Jobs, Scarlett O'Hara


----------

